# Smoker Parts



## xalent2001 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wonder where I can get a good selection of things like spring type handles, hi temp / heavy duty drawer slikes for racks.... etc.?


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 13, 2011)

Ya might try waltzing over to Roll Call and introducing yerself...

When I look for stuff I first use google and then the handy dandy search tool here.

Here is what you'll see over at roll call!!

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------



## mmain1 (Dec 13, 2011)

This was the only place I could find a selection of spring handles.  Carries other stuff too...

http://www.kck.com


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 13, 2011)

You might want to look at gas stores. I have one just down the oad from my house and they care stuff like that. It's worth a shot.


----------



## mossymo (Dec 13, 2011)

eBay has a few to choose from if you type "spring bbq handle" into the search...


----------



## nick344 (Dec 13, 2011)

See if you have an airgas around your area. It a welding supply type business.

http://www.airgas.com/browse/productDetail.aspx?Category=292906&product=ATLAT29B


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 13, 2011)

xalent2001 said:


> I wonder where I can get a good selection of things like spring type handles, hi temp / heavy duty drawer slikes for racks.... etc.?




Spring handles can be had cheaper by buying slag hammers from your local Harbor Freight and cutting them off. What are you building that you need drawer slides instead of just angle iron?


----------

